

How To Successfully “Neg” Facebook - talhof8
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/24/facebook-branch-snapchat/

======
Jgrubb
"Disclosure: I own FB stock and my significant other works for General
Catalyst, a VC investor in Snapchat."

Good thing that was mentioned otherwise one might get the impression that
there are conflicts of interest at TechCrunch...

( do I need one of these? - </s> )

